# Blood Angels & 32mm base size



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So to keep the discussion in one place and not derail other threads, here it is.

New assault/tacts from the new Blood Angels box all appear to be 32mm bases. Was this the case with the marines in the Stormreach box?

As @Einherjar667 says, let's not this devolve into crying about swapping out bases and such. Such comments are truly welcome, but not encouraged. 

I'd just like to get to the bottom of this, and find out if we really are going to have to replace all of our bases on power-armoured (and, c'mon, also terminator armor if there is a change) minis. 

On another thread it was pointed out that the rule is whatever base your mini comes with, that's legal to use. Sure, but you know how ridiculous players and tournaments are with rules restrictions, so any time it's left up to the players I feel it is a bad idea. I do feel as though jump infantry using a slightly larger base is less of a big deal and actually may do a bit of good in terms of keeping the mini upright.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I mean you could always just put the 25 MM bases on top of the 32mm ones. Though I have no idea really. The new Tyranids have oval bases too, in the SoB box set.

After all this, watch the new BA tax squad come with 25mm bases, haha.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This really is a non issue.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This really is a non issue.


I mostly agree. I suppose the proper response to anyone who makes an issue of it is a loud fart noise (or loud fart, if possible).


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the new size actually, makes the marines look a bit more imposing and most bases I have built usually have elements sticking out the sides. Seeing as there is no rules issue, I have 0 problems with this.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Be interesting if anything actually comes of it ruleswise. Unlike Fantasy, it's not as though a small base size increase improves the frontage that each model can face (a 20mm base versus 20mm can face 3 models, but usually faces 2 - whereas a 25 mm versus 20 mm typically faces 3 enemy models - a 20mm base of 5 wide is 100mm, but 25mm is 125mm wide for 5.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Be interesting if anything actually comes of it ruleswise. Unlike Fantasy, it's not as though a small base size increase improves the frontage that each model can face (a 20mm base versus 20mm can face 3 models, but usually faces 2 - whereas a 25 mm versus 20 mm typically faces 3 enemy models - a 20mm base of 5 wide is 100mm, but 25mm is 125mm wide for 5.



Something like:
20mm=light troops
32mm=medium troops (bulky)
40mm=heavy troops (very bulky) 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They are going to start tossing random bases ranging from 15mm to 130mm in each box. Not all of them just a random selection, never the same.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I still think it's just the picture and they're on the same size base as always. Here's the image for reference:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Something like:
> 20mm=light troops
> 32mm=medium troops (bulky)
> 40mm=heavy troops (very bulky)
> ...


Well, 25mm for light troops. I can't see bulky being 32mm - while the rule for bulky can change, so far such a change is completely irrelevant for many armies.

I can't see there being a rule without making light infantry completely irrelevant.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

It's an issue for deepstriking.

It's also an issue for consistency across minis. I had old old old Termies which I rebased when I got back into 40K. I did this to make them consistent with the new minis I was using. It also meant the lead minis stayed upright more often. I liked that.

What I'm less keen on is changing the bases now - potentially - for certain minis. Basically, I'm not convinced that it isn't an attempt to exert greater control over IP and to inhibit (at least temporarily) 3rd party base manufacturers.

It's not a biggie, but it is a pain. If true. We'll have to wait and see


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

http://natfka.blogspot.ca/2014/12/games-workshop-answers-rebasing-issue.html?m=1


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lot of angry people out there over something that will have little bearing over their current models. People seem to think they're going to have to rebase all their stuff which is ridiculous really, they're getting mad about arguments they've not even had lol


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

If the new base size is true, then I'll be rebasing all of my Blood Angels. I'm not going to cry about it, or bitch about it, because in the end, I won't have to glue 20 jump pack guys back together after every game because they keep falling over. I'm just wondering why they went with 32mm instead of something that makes sense, like 30mm...I guess to make them the same size as flying bases?

As for people getting mad about rebasing, it's probably because they've sunk hundreds of dollars into custom resin bases. I can see why that would be upsetting.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

It would be totally upsetting if they HAD to rebase, but they don't, not only is there a rule in the BRB stating the fact but GW customer support have stated the fact you don't need to rebase, they've even said you don't need to use the 32mm bases for the new BA models, that you can still use the 20mm bases if you desire


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Which is odd, because it's a 25mm base. Yes, that's their stance now, but it could change in the future, and that's what's got people upset. 

There's also this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-25mm-to...25?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item1c4a491531

So I'm sure there will be loads of solutions out there if people have to use the new bases size for say, a tourney or something.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

LordMolnar said:


> Which is odd, because it's a 25mm base. Yes, that's their stance now, but it could change in the future, and that's what's got people upset.
> 
> There's also this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-25mm-to...25?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item1c4a491531
> ...


well someone has been thinking ahead with the rumours


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I was going to ignore the new base size (now that I'm totally proven wrong) and just use my multitude of spares for any new models I get for my marine armies. Now that I see these little rings you can add to beef it up maybe I'll go that route...although at over a dollar per ring I'll be making my own. At least there's people on solutions!


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Probably the first of many solutions to come.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

maximus2467 said:


> Lot of angry people out there over something that will have little bearing over their current models. People seem to think they're going to have to rebase all their stuff which is ridiculous really, they're getting mad about arguments they've not even had lol


Just wait 'til they hear about left handed bases............


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Heck you can even put the 25mm base on top of the 32mm base.

Kind of a weird move but I have five very intreagued metal raptors


----------

